# Some of This years Classic Old Frills



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

They are sooo beautiful! Wish I had room for some!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Very nice looking birds!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The Cute and the Handsome 

I am too thinking about keeping some frills but I can't really accomodate more birds now


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

wow i'm speechles wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww to pritty wwwwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

crested pigeons are nice
German frill are some of the best


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Beautiful birds!!!

Many thanks for posting, Pigeon Lower!! 

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------

